# Gas flow problem



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

new bulb............


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

The bulb is still going the right way, right?

With a plastic tank I've closed the vent, and put some weight on the tank to prime, then open the vent. 

It seems to me though that the bulbs just do not last.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Just the bulb, thx. Back to the YETI fiasco!!!


----------

